# Logo 7 - 2 Logos in Netzwerk einbinden



## Puuhbaer (30 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir folgende Logo Komponten bestellt:

1 x [FONT=&quot]S[/FONT][FONT=&quot]IEMENS LOGO! STARTER KIT 12/24 0BA7[/FONT]
1 x [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS LOGO! 12/24RCE 0BA7
[/FONT]2 x [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS LOGO! DM16 24R
[/FONT]2 x [FONT=&quot]SIEMENS LOGO! DM8 12/24R

Mein Vorhaben besteht darin, für 14 Rolläden eine Zentralschaltung und mehrere Gruppenschaltungen zu realisieren.
Da eine Logo nur 16 Ausgänge besitzt bekomme ich nur 8 Rolläden auf einer Logo realisiert. Deswegen hab ich 2 Stück bestellt. Um die Zentralschaltung auf der Logo nur einmal zu programmiert, hab ich mir die neue netzwerkfähige Logo bestellt. Für 8 Rolläden bekomme ich dieses Szenario auch programmiert. Problem ist:

Wie kann ich in der Logo Soft Comfort 7.0 Demo (Vollversion kommt nächste Woche) die 32 Ausgänge welche ich ja bei diesen 2 Logos besitzte programmieren. Ich kann im Moment max. 16 Ausgänge auswählen. Das selbe Problem hab ich bei den Eingängen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der neuen Logo und deren Programmierung.

Kann man das TD - Display von der 6er Logo auch für die neue Logo verwenden? Kann man das Kabel vom Display verlängern?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.

Mfg Puuhbaer
[/FONT]


----------



## 190B (30 Oktober 2011)

Hast Du hier schon geschaut?

http://www.siemens.de/logo-anwendungsbeispiele


----------



## Puuhbaer (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo 190B,

ja da hab ich schon geschaut, da hab ich auch die Basis für mein Programm her. Das löst aber nicht mein Problem.

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## knabi (31 Oktober 2011)

Du mußt die Ausgänge der SLAVE-Logo! als Netzwerkausgänge ansprechen. Wenn auf der Werkzeugleiste keine Netzwerkausgänge angezeigt werden, müßtest Du über EXTRAS->Geräteauswahl ein 0BA7 auswählen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Puuhbaer (31 Oktober 2011)

knabi schrieb:


> Du mußt die Ausgänge der SLAVE-Logo! als Netzwerkausgänge ansprechen. Wenn auf der Werkzeugleiste keine Netzwerkausgänge angezeigt werden, müßtest Du über EXTRAS->Geräteauswahl ein 0BA7 auswählen.


 
Das habe ich schon gemacht. Ich muss dem Gerät ja noch ein IP-Adresse zuweisen. Ich bin ja im mom nur am simulieren. Wo muss ich denn welche IP-Adresse eintragen?

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## Puuhbaer (1 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Rolladensteuerung auf Basis von der Vorlage von Siemens aufgebaut. Ich habe nur ein Problem. Ich benötige bei jedem Motor 2 Merker und in der Vorlage von Siemens kamen die mit einem Merker pro Motor aus. Wenn ich in der eigenen Rolladensteuerung den Ausgang vom B024 oder B025 direkt mit dem UND Glied verbinden will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Rekursionen sind nur über Merker und Ausgänge erlaubt".

Bloss wie haben die es in der Vorlage geschafft es so zu programmieren?

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------

